# Sram TT shifter with DA Rear Derailleur



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

will this combination work properly ? thank you


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Nope. Sram shifters use a different cable pull from Shimano.


----------

